# West Side M-N-G?



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Now that the weather is shaping up, I was wondering if there is anyone interested in an outing on the West side of the state? Muskegon vicinity....... gtmgooser and I joined the Twin Lake Gun Club and they are open to "private outings." They have trap, sporting clays, rifle range, and pistol range. There is also a club house that we may be able to use to prepare food or we could bring grills. Just starting to think about this so if there are other ideas, speak up!!


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

OK, maybe we could shoot Saturday and FISH Sunday or vice versa  Maybe that will get others to think about it


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Kurt....I would be interested. Let's see if there is more interest. Fishing or shooting sounds good to me. Although my shooting skills are non-existent!!

How did turkey hunting go?

Scott


----------

